# Fish ID



## joecatdiesel (Jan 31, 2008)

Caught this guy on a grass bed. 

Looks like a Drum of some type just not sure what.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Its either a ground mullet or whiting. I think they are the same thing just depends on where it was caught at is where the name comes from.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

whiting


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ground mullet aka southern kingfish. I've also heard them called kingcroakers. That would be a juvenile- they loose the stripes as they mature. The larger ones are good enough to eat and are quite tasty.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Ground mullet aka southern kingfish. I've also heard them called kingcroakers. That would be a juvenile- they loose the stripes as they mature. The larger ones are good enough to eat and are quite tasty.


x2 They are also great cut bait, whole dead, and live bait! Sharks and reds seem to love them!


----------

